# Gheenoe classic



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a Gheenoe Classic with an older 20hp Merc. What would I need for good all around performance? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I have a Gheenoe Classic with an older 20hp Merc.
> 
> What would I need for good all around performance? Thanks for your time.



better details will be better like sample:

2005 Gheenoe Classic low deck model

1992 20hp mercury 2-stroke tiller short shaft

propeller size:  aluminum 10" diameter x 11" pitch 3 blade propeller

MAX RPM? if u have a tinytach if u dont then u need to determinded what's your max RPM with your current prop  www.tinytach.com or www.theskiffshop.com

what's your goal for your gheenoe to run? max speed? running shallower?  push heavier load?

do u have a jackplate?  hydrofoil?  

how many person do u often fish in a gheenoe?

that'll help


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ues Details please 'Cause I am runnin a similar setup 

Dave


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry guys loosing my mind. Its an 07 classic low deck fuel and batt. forward. 87 merc 20 tiller. No hydrofoil. Do have bobs jackplate. Right now it has stock prop but dont know rpm. I fish 2 mostly and im looking to run a little faster. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

> Sorry guys loosing my mind. Its an 07 classic low deck fuel and batt. forward. 87 merc 20 tiller. No hydrofoil. Do have bobs jackplate. Right now it has stock prop but dont know rpm. I fish 2 mostly and im looking to run a little faster. Thanks


Based on the jack plate my first try would be with a 10 x 12 4 blade w/heavy cup.

CR/TSS


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Sorry guys loosing my mind. Its an 07 classic low deck fuel and batt. forward. 87 merc 20 tiller. No hydrofoil. Do have bobs jackplate. Right now it has stock prop but dont know rpm. I fish 2 mostly and im looking to run a little faster. Thanks
> 
> 
> Based on the jack plate my first try would be with a 10 x 12 4 blade w/heavy cup.
> ...


You obsessed with 4 blade S.S prop too much lol.........he wants his gheenoe to go faster so I'm suggusted 10x12" pitch powertech light cupped prop...........that's my 2 cents!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

> > > Sorry guys loosing my mind. Its an 07 classic low deck fuel and batt. forward. 87 merc 20 tiller. No hydrofoil. Do have bobs jackplate. Right now it has stock prop but dont know rpm. I fish 2 mostly and im looking to run a little faster. Thanks
> >
> >
> > Based on the jack plate my first try would be with a 10 x 12  4 blade w/heavy cup.
> ...


He also stated "best all around performance".  Just because he runs a 4 blade does not mean he will be slower.  IMHO a 3 blade with a jack plate blows out too quick in which case the 4 blade is more efficient because it holds water.

If the motor is hung directly on the transom, in most cases I suggest a 3 blade.

But then, that's just my .00000000000002 sense and the reason I encourage people to test both at my location.   I did say "I would first try........."

I (TSS) stock both 3 and 4 blade with my specific cup as well as several with std cup.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > > > Sorry guys loosing my mind. Its an 07 classic low deck fuel and batt. forward. 87 merc 20 tiller. No hydrofoil. Do have bobs jackplate. Right now it has stock prop but dont know rpm. I fish 2 mostly and im looking to run a little faster. Thanks
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Based on the jack plate my first try would be with a 10 x 12 4 blade w/heavy cup.
> ...


I know the whole 9 yards but that's why I suggusted "light cupped prop" to prevent blowout. I did it with my old classic with TSG jackplate 25hp yami with 10 x 13 " pitch powertech light cupped prop so I can haul ass and no blow out. Other reason I use 4 blade heavy cupped is run skinner and push heavy load.

Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

> > > > > > Sorry guys loosing my mind. Its an 07 classic low deck fuel and batt. forward. 87 merc 20 tiller. No hydrofoil. Do have bobs jackplate. Right now it has stock prop but dont know rpm. I fish 2 mostly and im looking to run a little faster. Thanks
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > Based on the jack plate my first try would be with a 10 x 12  4 blade w/heavy cup.
> ...



The specific cupping I use helps eliminate blowout with a jack plate. Not sure how your having yours cupped. :-/ :-/


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > > > > > Sorry guys loosing my mind. Its an 07 classic low deck fuel and batt. forward. 87 merc 20 tiller. No hydrofoil. Do have bobs jackplate. Right now it has stock prop but dont know rpm. I fish 2 mostly and im looking to run a little faster. Thanks
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Based on the jack plate my first try would be with a 10 x 12 4 blade w/heavy cup.
> ...


Used have my work done at CFP and Ron using the metric "L" shaped and MRI to make sure the cupping is right for determined to much cupped do u have.

Now he is gone and my props work gone to hall's racing propellers to have it cupped by working on light tipped cup to double stern cupped prop.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

... [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------

